# Cz-75bd



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

2yrs ago I bought my first CZ-75BD its a full size gun without a trace of polymer. So its a bit heavy but I have no doubt my grandchildren will enjoy shooting this CZ as much as I do when I pass it down. I like bringing it to the range its my most accurate 9mm at anything over 15yrds, its not a C.C. gun I have a Taurus PT-111 G2 and a Bersa BP 9cc that are a much better choice. The CZ is the gun I use for home defense it has a great track record of reliability & accuracy, and it fits my big hand well. I can't ask for more.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice choice! My HD pistol is the SP-01 Tactical. My favorite CZ though is my 75B stainless. With the exception of my Tactical Sports, all my CZ's have been cajunized and it's well worth the time and expense. I carry the PCR IWB every day and when my P-01 and RAMI get back from Monroe Louisiana, I'll be alternating them with the PCR as a carry pistol, until I decide which of them gets prime time. I own a gen 1 Sig P229, Walther PPQ M1, and HK P30sk also. As nice as those pistols are, they can't hold a candle to any one of my CZ's.

I too intend to pass mine down, if I can find one of my grandkid who's interested. Right now, it's girls and cars with them - mostly girls.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

CZ's are definitely keepers, at my house.


----------

